
Proposal for Canonical Short URL Auto-Discovery - _pius
http://sites.google.com/a/snaplog.com/wiki/short_url
======
Semiapies
Perhaps we can stop endlessly posting everyone's post on someone else's post
on URL shorteners and figure out something to do about it. ;)

One objection, though: "Over the past few years SEO efforts lent to longer and
more descriptive canonical URLs for content pages. During this time URL
shorteners such as tinyurl.com and others came in to help undo that trend and
make URLs fit into limited 140 character situations for sites like twitter.com
or SMS messages."

Back in the real world, there are plenty of links like, oh,
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7984762.stm> that tell me very little at
all about the link I'm going to follow. _Mm, BBC news...involving Europe.
There can't be much of_ that _, can there?_

